# Very weird cough and gagging.



## Diegocaladoo (Dec 22, 2016)

Ok, first of all, it's not about Lilo, the Golden, this time is about Stitch the Pug.
I tried the pug's forum, but they're not as nice as you guys :X
And if it is something contagious, it might infect Lilo, so in a certain way, this is about my Golden's health, right? :|
I spend so much time in this forum that I didn't know where else to ask for directions about this matter.

So, here it goes.
Last night I was out, and when I came home Stitch had a very weird cough/gag.
I even thought that he might be chocking, but he is eating and drinking normally, so I ruled that out.
His nose isn't wet and he is behaving normally, just have this weird sound... Do any of you have an idea of what it might be?
PS: Stitch is 8 mo

www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWdN0QQoZOY 
^--- Recording of his weird cough


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Certainly sounds like kennel cough. Has Stitch been around other dogs recently, or been anyplace that other dogs frequent?


----------



## Diegocaladoo (Dec 22, 2016)

hotel4dogs said:


> Certainly sounds like kennel cough. Has Stitch been around other dogs recently, or been anyplace that other dogs frequent?


All the time :/
He goes to the dogs park everyday.
Should I keep him separated from Lilo? (Even tho I don't know how I would manage to do that in my small apparent)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

There's no point in keeping him away from Lilo at this point, Lilo has already been exposed. It normally takes about 7 days for kennel cough to show up after exposure, but I'm assuming that Lilo might have been exposed at the dog park, too.
A call to your vet would be in order, to find out whether you should give anything for the cough.
And of course, keep your dogs away from other dogs for about 2 weeks after the coughing stops in order to prevent spreading it.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

hotel4dogs said:


> There's no point in keeping him away from Lilo at this point, Lilo has already been exposed. It normally takes about 7 days for kennel cough to show up after exposure, but I'm assuming that Lilo might have been exposed at the dog park, too.
> A call to your vet would be in order, to find out whether you should give anything for the cough.
> And of course, keep your dogs away from other dogs for about 2 weeks after the coughing stops in order to prevent spreading it.


This was my immediate thought as well, but still worth checking with your vet. My guys have had it and not been put on any medicine (although sometimes antibiotics are needed). You may find running a vaporizer helps at night. I also would turn the shower on hot and let the steam build in the bathroom and sit in there about 20 minutes. You do not want to expose other dogs to them as hotel4dogs says.

ETA: If it is kennel cough you also don't want to be using their collar. I use a harness anyway, but a lot of people use the leash and collar and when they pull that can cause more coughing/gagging. This can aggravate the symptoms.


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

jennretz;6980369
ETA: If it is kennel cough you also don't want to be using their collar. I use a harness anyway said:


> A Pug should be using a harness anyway due to their myriad breathing issues and general lack of neck, so if Stitch doesn't have one, now would be a great time to invest in one.


----------



## Diegocaladoo (Dec 22, 2016)

jennretz said:


> hotel4dogs said:
> 
> 
> > There's no point in keeping him away from Lilo at this point, Lilo has already been exposed. It normally takes about 7 days for kennel cough to show up after exposure, but I'm assuming that Lilo might have been exposed at the dog park, too.
> ...


Both of my dogs use harnesses. I was planning to take Lilo to another dog park today, but you're right, even if he doesn't show symptoms it's not very safe to let him near other dogs, until I'm sure he's ok. 
I'll wait until tomorrow to see if he gets any better, if he doesnt I'll take him to the vet. 

I hate to see my little one suffering like that :/


----------



## Diegocaladoo (Dec 22, 2016)

Update:

I took him to the Vet, it was indeed Canis Tossis and also he's reverse sneezing a lot. He's on antibiotics.
Lilo has started to show symptoms today too :/


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Hope they feel better soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Poor Stitch-it's harder on the little snufflers. Glad, you took him in. My daughter's Shitzu was the same way, when he had it. My Golden, at the time, didn't take it, as hard as the little one. Hope they both feel better soon!


----------

